# Basking light. Red or white?



## steve24 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post so please be gentle with me. I just set up my beardies viv, and found the 100w white basking light to be a little too hot for my 48x18x20 viv, so went off to the local pet shop to buy a 75w light, only to be told that i should be using a RED IR basking one!! So........... red or white basking light? Please. Is she talking sense? or rubbish?


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

75Watt white basking light is fine, aswell as infra-red it gives of more visible light spectrum!


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

white, she is in fact talking rubbish- also you can just get a normal household spotlight and save the money rather than getting the same bulb in a box with a snake/lizard on! 

People say beardies cant see red- which is infact untrue! they can if you switch a red light on in a viv then it disturbs your beardie! Some think they are fine for night time because theycant be seen- still wrong. 

A bright white light is best, you will notice that your beardie is alot more active


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Use a household white bulb, cheaper than reptile branded ones and in my experience last a lot longer.


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

are you useing a dimming stat


----------



## steve24 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, i new she was talkin' thru her backside:bash: . New WHITE bulb in warmin' up nicely:2thumb:
Yep, with a dimming stat :cheers:


----------



## Rolandslf (Nov 2, 2010)

Red Light is definitely not advisable, as advised, normal white light is good.

On a side note, What uvb are you using?


----------



## steve24 (Nov 2, 2010)

This one http://http://reptilekeeping.co.uk/arcadia-reptile-lamp-watts-p-2544.html
I got a starter kit from Reptile Keeping, Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. Tho i wont be using the sand, maybe get some sandstone? Would mixed rocket salad from Tesco be ok to feed him? And how often do you dust the crickets? once or twice a day? Any advice would be appreciated.

Hmmmm, temps sofar are 23c in the cool end and 37.5c on the basking spot. Too cool? or ok


----------



## Addicknchips (Jan 5, 2010)

Rolandslf said:


> Red Light is definitely not advisable, as advised, normal white light is good.
> 
> On a side note, What uvb are you using?


out of interest, why not red?


----------



## eventfulfire (Apr 6, 2009)

Would mixed rocket salad from Tesco be ok to feed him? And how often do you dust the crickets? once or twice a day? Any advice would be appreciated.


I wouldn't recommend mixed rocket salad - there are a load of good food "menus" on the forum if you do a search but I would stick with greens and savoy cabbage as a regular diet, then add a little (small, or it upsets their stomachs) red pepper or some butternut squash if they are old enough.


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

Addicknchips said:


> out of interest, why not red?


because we should replicate the sun as well as we can. the white lights seem to work best and your beardie is generally more active rather than using a coloured bulb


----------

